# Delphian done it a perfect rendition of Williiam Mundy a definitive release mandatory



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*The choir of St.Mary in Edinbourgh* very talented, and give this nobleman, justice, this william mundy release is a definitive release you wont find better..So aweome im redisccovering english polyphony trought this cd wioaw major!!!

:tiphat:


----------

